# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  promjena korisničkog imena
Promjenila bih korisničko ime u lele9. Može?

----------


## ivarica

ok  :D

----------


## Romy

Podižem! Ja bih promijenila u Romy (kad mi je Romina uzela ime   :Grin:  ). Moram sama izmijeniti ili to vi radite?
Hvala

----------


## ivarica

8)

----------


## ivarica

Rommy, buduci da te mnoge forumasice znaju pod starim nickom, neko vrijeme drzi u signatureu i stari nick

----------


## Romy

Ivarice, thanks a lot!
Još samo nešto....može Romy s jednim "m"?
Ako nije tlaka...ako te davim, ostavi ovako.
 :Kiss:

----------


## bruni

promijenila bih korisničko ime u bruna, može?

----------


## momtobe

ja uzela nick momtobe, kao da sam jedina na forumu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Sad bi se zvala Ema, ako može. Ili ako već ima neka Ema onda Ema S.
Može?

----------


## Pik

...a vec problemi. Ne bih ovo korisničko ime. Mogu li promjeniti u Pik? Ne sviđa mi se što mi se vidi ime.Hvala!

----------


## Amalthea

Ja ne bih mijenjala korisničko ime   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

kod izbora novog imena molim vas pogledajte da novopredlozeno ime vec ne postoji.

----------


## anchie76

> promijenila bih korisničko ime u bruna, može?


Nazalost "bruna" je zauzeto.   :Sad:

----------


## bruni

A "bruni"?

----------


## anchie76

Evo promijenila sam.

*momtobe (Ema S.)
bruna_roko  (bruni)*

dodala sam vam u potpis vase bivse ime, i molim  da ga ostavite odredjeno vrijeme da korisnici uvide da ste to vi.

----------


## yoyo1

tek sam poceo koristiti ovo i zanima me kako promijeniti ime korisnicko na pik.ba? poz

----------

